# Probleme mit qmail



## djflo (22. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Strato-Root SuSE 8.1 mit qmail laufen. Das Problem ist nun, dass sehr viele Mails, die ich nun über PHP sende, nicht ankommen. An den Emailadressen liegt es dabei nicht, da die normal erreichbar sind...
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Oder gibt es bei qmail eine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit, wieviele Mails "gleichzeitig" versendet werden können oder sowas?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...

Gruss
djflo


----------



## djflo (23. März 2004)

Weiß keiner einen Lösungsansatz?
Ich habe das Ganze mal etwas beobachtet und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass auch bei einzelnem Mailversand (also nicht 2000 Stück auf Einmal) bestimmte Emailadressen nichts zugestellt bekommen. Dies ist aber auch nicht von der Mail-Domain abhängig. Also an eine GMX-Adresse wird was geschickt, an eine andere GMX-Adresse nicht und so, ist sowas bei keinem bisher vorgekommen?
Wäre wirklich super, wenn jemand eine Idee dazu hätte...


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. März 2004)

Bitte nimm es mir nicht krumm, aber mit einem ROOTSERVER massenmails über PHP zu verschicken ist eines der hirnrissigsten Ideen, die ich seit langem mitbekommen habe.

Zusammen mit dem Namen QMAIL fällt der Mailinglisten-Manager EZMLM (übrigens vom gleichen Programmierer) und die Erweiterung dazu EZMLM-IDX.

EZMLM:
http://cr.yp.to/ezmlm.html
http://www.de.ezmlm.org/

Mailadressen-Import zu EZMLM:
http://kb.serverbox.net/aw.php?kbc=AW&kbid=56

Eine maßgeschneiderte Lösung kann ich nicht anbieten, das kommt auf die vorhandene Software an. Ezmlm ist SEHR zuverlässig!

Greetz,
Neuro



P.S.:
Die sporadisch nicht ausgelieferten Mails können an PHP liegen, oder an einem falsch konfigurierten Qmail.


----------

